# FireFox 3 Beta2 Update und FireFox Version 2.x.y.zz

## xhi2018

Hallo,

sorry wenn ich mich hier mit einer für Euch vielleicht doofen Frage melde. Ich versuche die Beta Version von FireFox Version 3 zu installieren. Nachdem ich einen Sack an ebuilds "entmaskiert" (also in die /etc/portage/package.unmask eingetragen) und als "unstable" (also in die /etc/portage/package.keywords eingetragen habe) gekennzeichnet habe, bekomme ich bei einem

beherzten:

```

[15:55]root@box:#~>emerge --deep --update --newuse mozilla-firefox
```

das hier:

```
These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/nspr-4.7.0_pre20071218 [4.6.7] USE="ipv6 -debug" 955 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/nss-3.12_alpha2_p2-r1 [3.11.7] USE="-utils" 3,812 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/lcms-1.17  USE="jpeg tiff zlib -python" 878 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-text/hunspell-1.1.9  USE="ncurses readline" 669 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/pixman-0.9.6  USE="-debug" 284 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/cairo-1.5.4-r1 [1.4.12] USE="X opengl svg -debug -directfb -doc -glitz -test% -xcb" 3,207 kB

[ebuild  N    ] net-libs/xulrunner-1.9_beta2-r1  USE="dbus ipv6 -debug -glitz -gnome -java -offline -python -startup-notification" 31,498 kB [1]

[ebuild     U ] www-client/mozilla-firefox-3.0_beta2-r1 [2.0.0.11] USE="dbus%* ipv6 mozdevelop xulrunner%* -bindist -debug -filepicker -gnome -java -moznopango -restrict-javascript -startup-notification% -xforms (-iceweasel%) (-xinerama%) (-xprint%)" LINGUAS="de -be -ca -cs -el -es -es_AR -es_ES -eu -fi -fr -fy -fy_NL -gu -gu_IN -ja -ko -nb -nb_NO -nl -pa -pa_IN -pl -pt -pt_PT -ro -ru -sk -sv -sv_SE -tr -uk -zh -zh_CN (-af%) (-ar%) (-bg%) (-da%) (-en_GB%) (-ga%) (-ga_IE%) (-he%) (-hu%) (-it%) (-ka%) (-ku%) (-lt%) (-mk%) (-mn%) (-nn%) (-nn_NO%) (-pt_BR%) (-sl%) (-zh_TW%)" 34,018 kB [0=>1]

Total: 8 packages (4 upgrades, 4 new), Size of downloads: 75,318 kB

Portage tree and overlays:

 [0] /usr/portage

 [1] /usr/portage/local/layman/mozilla

Would you like to merge these packages? [Yes/No] 
```

Verstehe ich das richtig?   :Shocked: 

Wird FireFox nun aktualisiert? Also meine Version 2.0.0.11 wird durch die Version 3.0Beta2 ersetzt? So möchte ich das nicht haben!  :Surprised: 

Ist es nicht möglich beide Versionen gleichzeitig auf meinem System installiert zu haben? Eigentlich doch schon, so verstehe ich zumindest die Sache mit den "SLOT"'s die es in Portage gibt? *Quote:*   

> With Portage different versions of a single package can coexist on a system. While other distributions tend to name their package to those versions (like freetype and freetype2) Portage uses a technology called SLOTs. An ebuild declares a certain SLOT for its version. Ebuilds with different SLOTs can coexist on the same system. For instance, the freetype package has ebuilds with SLOT="1" and SLOT="2".

 Hab ich jetzt was ganz falsch verstanden, oder mach ich hier was falsch?  :Confused: 

schöne Grüße und danke für die Nachsicht und Aufklärung!Last edited by xhi2018 on Mon Dec 31, 2007 5:56 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Finswimmer

Die Dinger heißen Slots.

Slots gibt es aber nicht bei allen Paketen.

Gehen wir mal davon aus, dass beide Fx Versionen jeweils die Datei /usr/fx/test1 anlegen, dann hast du das große Problem, dass jeweils die andere Version mit der Datei nichts anfangen kann.

Was du aber machen kannst ist minefield zu installieren.

Das ist ein Live SVN Ebuild von Fx3

Tobi

----------

## xhi2018

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> Die Dinger heißen Slots.
> 
> Slots gibt es aber nicht bei allen Paketen.

 

Jup - das hab ich danach dann auch noch gemerkt ... shame on me ... Deshalb hab ich mein ersten Eintrag auch nochmal berichtigt. Nicht dass mir hier jemand was schlechtes nachsagt ...  :Wink: 

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> Gehen wir mal davon aus, dass beide Fx Versionen jeweils die Datei /usr/fx/test1 anlegen, dann hast du das große Problem, dass jeweils die andere Version mit der Datei nichts anfangen kann.

 

Wenn beide Versionen in getrennte Verzeichnisse installiert werden dann doch nicht. Hier in diesem Fall beim FireFox gibt es halt noch das User Profile Verzeichnis. Es gibt aber im Netzt zuhauf den Tipp die beiden Versionen (2.x.y.zz und die 3 Beta) von Firefox mit getrennten User Profilen zu starten - das ist auch logisch. *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> Was du aber machen kannst ist minefield zu installieren. 
> 
> Das ist ein Live SVN Ebuild von Fx3 

 

sorry ... ist das ein anderer Overlay  :Question: 

 ... "Minenfeld" - nicht sehr vertrauenerweckend. Der Name wir doch hoffentlich nicht halten was er verspricht ...  :Wink: 

Es haben sicher schon andere die Beta Version von FireFox Version 3 installiert. Wie seid Ihr vorgegangen?

Gruß & Danke für die Antwort!

----------

## Finswimmer

Minefield liegt im minefield Overlay.

Du kannst die -bin Version installieren.

Jedenfalls läuft das gerade bei mir.

Tobi

----------

## xhi2018

Hallo,

vorab für alle ein gutes neues Jahr  :Very Happy:   *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> Du kannst die -bin Version installieren.

 

hm ... ich würde gerne den "gentoo way" gehen, mir also den FireFox aus den Sourcen selber kompilieren. 

Grund: Irgendwo hab ich mal gefunden, dass für das FireFox Plugin "Firebug" das USE Flag "mozdevelop" benötigt wird, was aber standardmäßig in den kompilierten Paketen z.B. bei Debian nicht dabei sein soll, ob das bei gentoo auch so ist hab ich jedoch nie versucht.

Ich hab schon etwas "rumge-yahoo-t"  :Wink:  bin aber leider noch nicht fündig geworden, wie ich den "FireFox 3 Beta2" aus den Sourcen selber kompilieren und mir neben den FireFox 2.x.y.zz Version installieren kann.

Verwendet hier jeder nur die "-bin Version"  :Question: 

Gruß & Danke für Deine Hilfe!

----------

